
Show HN: Finding profitable bets on over 40 different bookmakers - jkol36
http://tradematesports.com/
======
ptype
If this works, would it not be more profitable for you to exploit it rather
than sell it as a saas and make the bookies aware of their mispricings?

~~~
Rainymood
This way they get a lot of upside without any of the downside ;)

------
coralreef
I read the description and the blog post but I'm not totally sure what your
product does.

What are "true odds"? It seems like its calculated based on gambling meta
data, not actual analysis of the sport matchup itself?

